# Stools Like Pebbles



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

I saw this posted RE:Colon HydrotherapyThis has me thinking! Could this explain what the "pebble-like" stools are? They are "fecaliths" in the colon or as the GI MD says, "diverticulosis colae" which turn the colon into a toxic waste dump causing pain and inflamation. What do you think?????BOARD CERTIFIED GASTROENTEROLOGIST ROBERT CHARM MD of Walnut Creek, CA who is also a CLINICAL PROFESSOR OF MEDICINE at the University of CA has to say about Colon Hydrotherapy:"I prescribe colon hydrotherapy. Frequently while performing colonscopy, I see that the patient is cleaned out from above but not below the diverticular still contain fecaliths, those small turds remaining in pockets formed on the gut mucosa. They indicate the presence of an unhealthy colon, and over 50 percent of Americans possess diverticulosis colae. When inflamed, gastroenterologists called them diverticulitis colae, which can be serious by creating fistulas. Some people will then poop through their bladders. Some women actually poop through their vagina.With patients for whom I perform colonscopy, about one third of them over the age of fifty who are otherwise cleaned above, still show residual stools sitting in these gut mucosa pockets. Some have held onto the stool pockets for decades. A toxic dumpsite like this is dangerous for them by the elevated concentration of poisons stored in the dumpsite. Environmental cancer can develop!


> quote:


Yikes!!!!!!!!


----------

